# USMB member pic thread. Don't be shy.



## Gracie

Pic of ya young...pic of ya old. Doesn't matter. Just post a pic so we can put a face to the user name.

Gimmee a few and I will post one of me.


----------



## Gracie

About 15 years ago:

15i8eok.jpg

When I try to post a pic..its a little box with red x. Have to do it thisaway. Sorry.


----------



## Ridgerunner

My beautiful Bride and I in 1979... Holy shit that's 40 yrs ago...     The little rug rat is my best friends...


----------



## Hossfly

Gracie said:


> About 15 years ago:
> 
> 15i8eok.jpg
> 
> When I try to post a pic..its a little box with red x. Have to do it thisaway. Sorry.


There's already a thread for member's pictures. I don't remember what forum unless its in the Flame Zone.


----------



## Osiris-ODS

Giving my niece and nephew a shooting lesson


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Osiris-ODS said:


> Giving my niece and nephew a shooting lesson
> 
> View attachment 292396



  I loved introducing my nephews from yankee land to firearms.
Their Mother was mortified which made it even better!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ridgerunner said:


> My beautiful Bride and I in 1979... Holy shit that's 40 yrs ago...     The little rug rat is my best friends...
> 
> View attachment 292387



  Yeah......I was fourteen in those days.
But the overalls were my thing while slinging hay bails.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ridgerunner said:


> My beautiful Bride and I in 1979... Holy shit that's 40 yrs ago...     The little rug rat is my best friends...
> 
> View attachment 292387



  Ain't it funny how time passes and you dont even realize it?


----------



## Gracie

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 15 years ago:
> 
> 15i8eok.jpg
> 
> When I try to post a pic..its a little box with red x. Have to do it thisaway. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a thread for member's pictures. I don't remember what forum unless its in the Flame Zone.
Click to expand...

Yeah..I know. But its a very old thread and most of the posters that posted pics are no longer here or.....the pics were removed at some time or another. Hence...this new thread.


----------



## Ridgerunner

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful Bride and I in 1979... Holy shit that's 40 yrs ago...     The little rug rat is my best friends...
> 
> View attachment 292387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it funny how time passes and you dont even realize it?
Click to expand...


Yea funny...


----------



## JimBowie1958

Pick of me as a youngun.

It's been downhill ever since.





Well, actually thats my grandson. I dont have any pics of me when I was young.

No one would risk their cameras.


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## miketx

Sparky...


----------



## Mindful

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 15 years ago:
> 
> 15i8eok.jpg
> 
> When I try to post a pic..its a little box with red x. Have to do it thisaway. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a thread for member's pictures. I don't remember what forum unless its in the Flame Zone.
Click to expand...


Isn't it in the Rubber Room?


----------



## Mindful

sparky said:


> ~S~



Seriously?


----------



## sparky

Imgur

happy?

~S~


----------



## Mindful

That kitchen looks a mess.


----------



## Natural Citizen

sparky said:


> Imgur
> 
> happy?
> 
> ~S~



Dang, sparky. You're calendar material, man. Not that I'm gey or anything.


----------



## sparky

thx NC, but that was a decade and 30lbs ago when i ran w/ems & wuz in shape......i drank it on....~S~


----------



## petro

I posted in that old thread.

Here is me and my big ass Bass.


2 years ago.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> About 15 years ago:
> 
> 15i8eok.jpg
> 
> When I try to post a pic..its a little box with red x. Have to do it thisaway. Sorry.



I love you.


----------



## Michelle420

me in my 20's







me in my 30's




me in my 40's




me in my 50's


----------



## Anathema




----------



## Michelle420

Anathema said:


> View attachment 292453



how old are you here?


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> About 15 years ago:
> 
> 15i8eok.jpg
> 
> When I try to post a pic..its a little box with red x. Have to do it thisaway. Sorry.



I have the same problem I used to use tinypic but the sites gone now.


----------



## Anathema

drifter said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you here?
Click to expand...


In that photo I’m 41. I’m 45 now


----------



## Ridgerunner

Anathema said:


> View attachment 292453



Nice Dawg...


----------



## Michelle420

Anathema said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that photo I’m 41. I’m 45 now
Click to expand...


Nice is that a therapy dog?


----------



## Gracie

sparky said:


> Imgur
> 
> happy?
> 
> ~S~


Dayum!


----------



## Gracie

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 15 years ago:
> 
> 15i8eok.jpg
> 
> When I try to post a pic..its a little box with red x. Have to do it thisaway. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem I used to use tinypic but the sites gone now.
Click to expand...

Same here. I can't quite figure out google drive and I have a bunch there, but figuring out how to share it is another matter. Its confusing. So..when TinyPic went gonersville, I moved all my pics to Pinterest in a private collection. Can't post the link cuz...its private, lol. Its the only place I can host my pics now that I at least understand.


----------



## Anathema

drifter said:


> Nice is that a therapy dog?



No, why do you ask? That’s Lucy, our Pitbull. She was only about five months old at the time.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mindful said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
Click to expand...

Doubtful.


----------



## Gracie

Synthaholic said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtful.
Click to expand...

Looks like ZZ Top! Or...is it and ol Sparky is sparkin' us?


----------



## daveman

drifter said:


> me in my 20's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 50's


Hey, no fair!  The rest of us are getting older.  You're not aging at all.


----------



## Gracie

Lets see if I did this right from Google Drive.

Me...much MUCH much younger...in Maui, with two boobs instead of the one I have now thanks to the damn breast cancer.

1zwf80x.jpg


----------



## Gracie

Yay! It worked. No clue what I did though!


----------



## Gracie

Drifter looks great! So pretty!


----------



## daveman

Mid-'80s.  The year, not me.


----------



## sparky

daveman said:


> View attachment 292481
> 
> Mid-'80s.  The year, not me.




What genre do you _like to / did you / do you_ play Dave?

~S~


----------



## daveman

sparky said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292481
> 
> Mid-'80s.  The year, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What genre do you _like to / did you / do you_ play Dave?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

The band did classic rock.  I've also played praise music in a church band, and home-recorded my own songs, whose genre is kind of hard to pin down, but they all told a story.  I want to get recording again; got a couple ideas for lyrics and an idea for covering old hymns in techno style.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Lets see if I did this right from Google Drive.
> 
> Me...much MUCH much younger...in Maui, with two boobs instead of the one I have now thanks to the damn breast cancer.
> 
> 1zwf80x.jpg


I've always loved your looks. You are beautiful inside out and I am glad to call you my best friend on and offline.


----------



## Michelle420

I'm typing at work from phone excuse any typos that may happen.


----------



## Michelle420

Anathema said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice is that a therapy dog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, why do you ask? That’s Lucy, our Pitbull. She was only about five months old at the time.
Click to expand...

I love animals she's so cute!


----------



## Michelle420

daveman said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 20's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 50's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, no fair!  The rest of us are getting older.  You're not aging at all.
Click to expand...

Thanks I am feeling my age physically at least. Lol


----------



## sparky

daveman said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292481
> 
> Mid-'80s.  The year, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What genre do you _like to / did you / do you_ play Dave?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The band did classic rock.  I've also played praise music in a church band, and home-recorded my own songs, whose genre is kind of hard to pin down, but they all told a story.  I want to get recording again; got a couple ideas for lyrics and an idea for covering old hymns in techno style.
Click to expand...



I'll do any gig for a $$$, total music whore.  being that i live in a Yankee Theme park, country seems to sell best, followed by classic.  We're into an 80's & up thing right now, looking for the younger crowd.....

I have to ask _'who does this?'_ a lot, being the band curmudgeon.....but then i don't think Ringo Starr is in some constellation either..... ~S~


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> View attachment 292481
> 
> Mid-'80s.  The year, not me.


Roland JX-8P?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 20's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 50's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, no fair!  The rest of us are getting older.  You're not aging at all.
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself, grandpa!


----------



## CWayne

sparky said:


> ~S~


Yeah, but who is the guy with the fake beard in front of you? 


J/K.  LOL


----------



## sparky

they actually sell ZZ beards for stage hams  CW....


~S~


----------



## CWayne

Gracie said:


> About 15 years ago:
> 
> 15i8eok.jpg
> 
> When I try to post a pic..its a little box with red x. Have to do it thisaway. Sorry.


Link doesn't work.


----------



## CWayne

drifter said:


> me in my 20's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 50's


You're a looker in any decade.


----------



## Anathema

drifter said:


> I love animals she's so cute!



She still is. A total lap puppy even at 60 lbs. A cuddle bug of epic proportions.


----------



## CWayne

Gracie said:


> Lets see if I did this right from Google Drive.
> 
> Me...much MUCH much younger...in Maui, with two boobs instead of the one I have now thanks to the damn breast cancer.
> 
> 1zwf80x.jpg


I'd love to see more.


----------



## Michelle420

Anathema said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love animals she's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She still is. A total lap puppy even at 60 lbs. A cuddle bug of epic proportions.
Click to expand...

I have two dogs part great Dane part Newfoundland they think they arel dogs lol. I miss them terrible, Gracie knows. They are at my mom's because my boyfriend's mom won't let me have them there because they aren't crate trained and I treat them like my kids. I bet your girl is a real cuddle buddy.


----------



## Michelle420

daveman said:


> View attachment 292481
> 
> Mid-'80s.  The year, not me.


Cool, do you do any 70s rock ?


----------



## CWayne

I have one of myself in the thread I created about my daughter's first marathon.

Let me see if I still have it on this computer.


----------



## Michelle420

daveman said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 20's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 50's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, no fair!  The rest of us are getting older.  You're not aging at all.
Click to expand...

I'm getting old too. Now that I hit my 50s I can really feel it.


----------



## Michelle420

CWayne said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if I did this right from Google Drive.
> 
> Me...much MUCH much younger...in Maui, with two boobs instead of the one I have now thanks to the damn breast cancer.
> 
> 1zwf80x.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see more.
Click to expand...

Gracie is one of the best human beings you can meet. I wish we lived closer I'd hang at her house all day watching TV and get stoned. Lol


----------



## CWayne

Here it is.

This is my oldest daughter with her youngest child.  The guy to her right is Heather's husband, my youngest daughter, and of course, the stalker in the back is just me on one of my better, non-reprobate days.


----------



## CWayne

drifter said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 20's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 50's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, no fair!  The rest of us are getting older.  You're not aging at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting old too. Now that I hit my 50s I can really feel it.
Click to expand...

yeah, like a very fine wine.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Lets see if I did this right from Google Drive.
> 
> Me...much MUCH much younger...in Maui, with two boobs instead of the one I have now thanks to the damn breast cancer.
> 
> 1zwf80x.jpg


Is it scary to scuba dive?


----------



## Michelle420

CWayne said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 20's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 50's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, no fair!  The rest of us are getting older.  You're not aging at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting old too. Now that I hit my 50s I can really feel it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, like a very fine wine.
Click to expand...

Thanks that's so nice to say.


----------



## CWayne

drifter said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if I did this right from Google Drive.
> 
> Me...much MUCH much younger...in Maui, with two boobs instead of the one I have now thanks to the damn breast cancer.
> 
> 1zwf80x.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gracie is one of the best human beings you can meet. I wish we lived closer I'd hang at her house all day watching TV and get stoned. Lol
Click to expand...

Well, if you two do manage a get-together, I'll accept an invite.   In a non-plutonic way, of course.


----------



## Michelle420

CWayne said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if I did this right from Google Drive.
> 
> Me...much MUCH much younger...in Maui, with two boobs instead of the one I have now thanks to the damn breast cancer.
> 
> 1zwf80x.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gracie is one of the best human beings you can meet. I wish we lived closer I'd hang at her house all day watching TV and get stoned. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you two do manage a get-together, I'll accept an invite.   In a non-plutonic way, of course.
Click to expand...

We are feisty ladies lol


----------



## CWayne

Wait, I managed to get my double negatives backward!  LOL

I meant in a platonic way, of course.

drifter


----------



## Michelle420

CWayne said:


> Wait, I managed to get my double negatives backward!  LOL
> 
> I meant in a platonic way, of course.
> 
> drifter


We could go to lake  Oroville and have a BBQ.


----------



## CWayne

drifter said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I managed to get my double negatives backward!  LOL
> 
> I meant in a platonic way, of course.
> 
> drifter
> 
> 
> 
> We could go to lake  Oroville and have a BBQ.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan.  I know the area.  But it's been a while since I've been to California.  I'd have to incorporate such a trip to see my other three grandkids!  Well, and my two sons too.  lol


----------



## Michelle420

I live near Utah lake now and it's so polluted nobody uses it.


----------



## CWayne

drifter said:


> I live near Utah lake now and it's so polluted nobody uses it.


I've never been, but I hear there is some fantastic skiing in that part of Utah.


----------



## Michelle420

CWayne said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live near Utah lake now and it's so polluted nobody uses it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been, but I hear there is some fantastic skiing in that part of Utah.
Click to expand...

Park City and snowbird area. I'm not a skier, but I like paddle boarding.


----------



## Osiris-ODS

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giving my niece and nephew a shooting lesson
> 
> View attachment 292396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved introducing my nephews from yankee land to firearms.
> Their Mother was mortified which made it even better!!!
Click to expand...


That's one of the great things in life. You've given them something that will pay dividends long into the future. The young man in my picture is now in the coast guard (he was in training in that pic, which was from earlier this year)


----------



## CWayne

Anathema said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love animals she's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She still is. A total lap puppy even at 60 lbs. A cuddle bug of epic proportions.
Click to expand...

I have a 75lb Plott-hound my wife and I recently rescued.  She, too, thinks she's a lap dog!


----------



## Synthaholic

Gracie said:


> Lets see if I did this right from Google Drive.
> 
> Me...much MUCH much younger...in Maui, with two boobs instead of the one I have now thanks to the damn breast cancer.
> 
> 1zwf80x.jpg


I only have one mouth.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Osiris-ODS

drifter said:


> me in my 20's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in my 50's



If you were wearing Doc Martins with a flannel shirt tied around your waist in that pic from your 20s, you look just like 3 of my ex girlfriends lol. What can I say, I was partial to the look!


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Roy Batty

This is me on the left, probably in the summer of 1974 I was 15  my friend and I were holidaying at Newquay in Cornwall. In those days I was fit as a butchers dog, I could run all day, literally.


----------



## sparky

Do i see a fluke volt tic Bob....?

~S~


----------



## CWayne

Roy Batty said:


> This is me on the left, probably in the summer of 1974 I was 15  my friend and I were holidaying at Newquay in Cornwall. In those days I was fit as a butchers dog, I could run all day, literally.


You and I are of age then.  In '74 I was just shy of 14.

I'll be 59 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gracie

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if I did this right from Google Drive.
> 
> Me...much MUCH much younger...in Maui, with two boobs instead of the one I have now thanks to the damn breast cancer.
> 
> 1zwf80x.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Is it scary to scuba dive?
Click to expand...

Snorkel. Can't scuba due to fucked up sinuses. LOVE snorkeling!


----------



## CWayne

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if I did this right from Google Drive.
> 
> Me...much MUCH much younger...in Maui, with two boobs instead of the one I have now thanks to the damn breast cancer.
> 
> 1zwf80x.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Is it scary to scuba dive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snorkel. Can't scuba due to fucked up sinuses. LOVE snorkeling!
Click to expand...

My brother abalone dives off the coast just south of Stinson beach.  Of course, you can't scuba when abalone diving.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Gracie

Manonthestreet said:


>


Little bit of Burt Reynolds going on there.


----------



## Tresha91203




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## 007




----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if I did this right from Google Drive.
> 
> Me...much MUCH much younger...in Maui, with two boobs instead of the one I have now thanks to the damn breast cancer.
> 
> 1zwf80x.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Is it scary to scuba dive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snorkel. Can't scuba due to fucked up sinuses. LOVE snorkeling!
Click to expand...

I've never done either.


----------



## OldLady

007 said:


>


That's Wyatt Earp.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292481
> 
> Mid-'80s.  The year, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> Roland JX-8P?
Click to expand...

Yup!


----------



## daveman

drifter said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292481
> 
> Mid-'80s.  The year, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, do you do any 70s rock ?
Click to expand...

Southern rock and 50's and 60's, mostly.  But that band broke up in 1990.  LOL!


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

this is an old navy picture


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292481
> 
> Mid-'80s.  The year, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> Roland JX-8P?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!
Click to expand...

I still have mine. It’s in a case out in the garage. The keybed is shot but it still plays, last I checked. I wouldn’t mind selling it, but that would involve packing it up and shipping it, then prolly having to deal with a buyer who complains about the shot keybed, even though I would include that in the listing. 

When I bought it the band I was in was pissed at me because they wanted me to buy what everyone else was buying, a Yamaha DX7. But my contrarian nature...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Ridgerunner said:


> My beautiful Bride and I in 1979... Holy shit that's 40 yrs ago...     The little rug rat is my best friends...
> 
> View attachment 292387




I have seen your picture before and I loved it.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Bear513..


----------



## Wyatt earp

Ridgerunner said:


> My beautiful Bride and I in 1979... Holy shit that's 40 yrs ago...     The little rug rat is my best friends...
> 
> View attachment 292387


----------



## 007

OldLady said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Wyatt Earp.
Click to expand...

That is correct.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292481
> 
> Mid-'80s.  The year, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> Roland JX-8P?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have mine. It’s in a case out in the garage. The keybed is shot but it still plays, last I checked. I wouldn’t mind selling it, but that would involve packing it up and shipping it, then prolly having to deal with a buyer who complains about the shot keybed, even though I would include that in the listing.
> 
> When I bought it the band I was in was pissed at me because they wanted me to buy what everyone else was buying, a Yamaha DX7. But my contrarian nature...
Click to expand...

Sweet!  And you don't need a keybed -- use it as a MIDI instrument.  

I got sooooo tired of the DX7 electric piano patch all over pop music at the time.  You know the one -- where the hammer noise is louder than the note.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

bear513 said:


> Bear513.. View attachment 292910


what does your hat say on it?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292481
> 
> Mid-'80s.  The year, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> Roland JX-8P?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have mine. It’s in a case out in the garage. The keybed is shot but it still plays, last I checked. I wouldn’t mind selling it, but that would involve packing it up and shipping it, then prolly having to deal with a buyer who complains about the shot keybed, even though I would include that in the listing.
> 
> When I bought it the band I was in was pissed at me because they wanted me to buy what everyone else was buying, a Yamaha DX7. But my contrarian nature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet!  And you don't need a keybed -- use it as a MIDI instrument.
> 
> I got sooooo tired of the DX7 electric piano patch all over pop music at the time.  You know the one -- where the hammer noise is louder than the note.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but I really can’t think of any sounds in it that I don’t have a superior alternative elsewhere, even on my iPad. I’ve got the Korg M1 app and it sounds identical to the real thing, at only $15. Insane. In fact, I’m in the process of switching completely over to apps, if for no other reason than to save my back. I’m tired of huffing gear around.

The DX7 EP patch was really THE famous sound from the 1980s, overused like you said, from Chicago ballads to Whitney ballads like ‘Greatest Love’, but the kicker was the band that wanted me to buy it didn’t play any of that shit. I might have been able to use that sound for a song or two. Plus, programming that FM architecture was only for advanced math majors. I much preferred Roland for programming, and their palette of sounds.


----------



## Hossfly

I put this picture in the Military forum a year or two ago. The 3 of us were together from April '64 to Sept '66. Here we were attending one of our comrade's funeral. The four of us were in the Ia Drang Valley at LZ X-Ray 14-17 November '65. Joe, in the middle, was awarded the MOH for his actions on 14 Nov. Every time Trump has MOH recipients in the Oval Office, Joe is always standing next to Trump and we always tease him about being an ass kisser.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Here I am caught at that precise moment when my thoughts could no longer be contained and started to erupt from my head.


----------



## Hossfly

Dogmaphobe said:


> View attachment 293780
> 
> Here I am caught at that precise moment when my thoughts could no longer be contained and started to erupt from my head.


Whew! And here I thought your hair was on fire!


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> View attachment 293780
> 
> Here I am caught at that precise moment when my thoughts could no longer be contained and started to erupt from my head.



Is that really you?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293780
> 
> Here I am caught at that precise moment when my thoughts could no longer be contained and started to erupt from my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really you?
Click to expand...

I know, right?

The disappointment is downright palpable, isn't it!


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293780
> 
> Here I am caught at that precise moment when my thoughts could no longer be contained and started to erupt from my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right?
> 
> The disappointment is downright palpable, isn't it!
Click to expand...


I didn't say that. 

I thought you'd be more the Che Guevara type.


----------



## buttercup

I don't have a lot of pics right now because they're on my old laptop which died.  But here are a couple.

The first one is not recent, the second one is recent.  (Yes, the second one was taken at the US/Mexico border in TJ)


----------



## daveman

Hossfly said:


> I put this picture in the Military forum a year or two ago. The 3 of us were together from April '64 to Sept '66. Here we were attending one of our comrade's funeral. The four of us were in the Ia Drang Valley at LZ X-Ray 14-17 November '65. Joe, in the middle, was awarded the MOH for his actions on 14 Nov. Every time Trump has MOH recipients in the Oval Office, Joe is always standing next to Trump and we always tease him about being an ass kisser.
> 
> 
> View attachment 293777


LZ X-Ray.

Daaaaaaaamn.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> I thought you'd be more the Che Guevara type.




Here I am when I joined USMB in 2014.







It's amazing how this place can age a fellow.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Sometime this decade... I'll see if I can upload a more recent picture...


----------



## Alan Stallion

Getting ready to try out a newly-open public clay court in 2018...


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Confounding

With my wife in Brazil.


----------



## DustyInfinity

Roy Batty said:


> This is me on the left, probably in the summer of 1974 I was 15  my friend and I were holidaying at Newquay in Cornwall. In those days I was fit as a butchers dog, I could run all day, literally.



Sure was a lot of hair in the 70's.  Love it.  I grew up in the eighties, and when I looked at school pictures on the wall at school, I saw the 70's photos and thought, damn, how can they all have that much hair and mustaches.


----------



## Dalia

A few years ago.


----------



## Ringel05

Me about three years ago in 1870s garb.  I call it my Colonel Sanders picture......


----------



## Roy Batty




----------



## Dalia

I post the Complete photo.

To the left my husband, me, his father, his brother and the  dog Hermès .


----------



## Roy Batty

Dalia said:


> I post the Complete photo.
> 
> To the left my husband, me, his father, his brother and the  dog Hermès .
> 
> View attachment 294346




Tres bien! Your father in law indeed looks very French.


----------



## Dalia

Roy Batty said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I post the Complete photo.
> 
> To the left my husband, me, his father, his brother and the  dog Hermès .
> 
> View attachment 294346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tres bien! Your father in law indeed looks very French.
Click to expand...

Yes, there is a deep French speaking, it is wonderful to hear him speak


----------



## Natural Citizen

Ringel05 said:


> Me about three years ago in 1870s garb.  I call it my Colonel Sanders picture......



Gosh, Ringel. All this time I thought you were a very young person. Like in your twenties, maybe thirties. I dunno why, it's just the perception I had by your posts. Probably because of all of the tech stuff you post about.


----------



## Dalia

Natural Citizen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me about three years ago in 1870s garb.  I call it my Colonel Sanders picture......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Ringel. All this time I thought you were a very young person. Like in your twenties, maybe thirties. I dunno why, it's just the perception I had by your posts. Probably because of all of the tech stuff you post about.
Click to expand...

I agree, I thought like you he has a young heart that's why it's good to see the photos of the members. I really like


----------



## Confounding

More of me and wifey in Brazil.


----------



## Gracie

Ringel05 said:


> Me about three years ago in 1870s garb.  I call it my Colonel Sanders picture......


Nuh uh! You look just like Johnny Depp, so who is really in the pic?


----------



## Ringel05

Natural Citizen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me about three years ago in 1870s garb.  I call it my Colonel Sanders picture......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Ringel. All this time I thought you were a very young person. Like in your twenties, maybe thirties. I dunno why, it's just the perception I had by your posts. Probably because of all of the tech stuff you post about.
Click to expand...

I would love to be in my twenties or thirties again.......  

Nope, born in 1954, graduated HS in 72, couple of years in the Navy followed by 12 years of college (and working).


----------



## sparky

Confounding said:


> More of me and wifey in Brazil.


what a cute couple.....now i need a tissue...~S~


----------



## sparky

Ringel05 said:


> 12 years of college (and working).


what do you do Mr Ringel?

~S~


----------



## sparky

Ringel05 said:


> I would love to be in my twenties or thirties again..








>>>>>
~S~


----------



## Ringel05

sparky said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 years of college (and working).
> 
> 
> 
> what do you do Mr Ringel?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Disabled/retired but I still do things to keep me as busy as possible and I still study.  My school background is in the human sciences, History, Sociology, Psychology and Cultural Anthropology but I'm also an artist and good with building/repairing things.
Couple of years ago we found a heavily damaged Northern Furniture dresser, solid maple with maple veneer.  The wife wanted a specific "finish" so I refinished it the way she wanted as her Christmas gift.

Start.






Finish


----------



## sparky

Ringel05 said:


> My school background is in the human sciences, History, Sociology, Psychology and Cultural Anthropology



i can only imagine we're some grand petri dish for someone of your background



Ringel05 said:


> The wife wanted a specific "finish" so I refinished it the way she wanted as her Christmas gift.



very nice Ringel

fwiw, i'm a tradesman & musician who isn't quite good 'nuff to quit my day job

i like/recognize good work !

~S~


----------



## Ringel05

sparky said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My school background is in the human sciences, History, Sociology, Psychology and Cultural Anthropology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can only imagine we're some grand petri dish for someone of your background
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife wanted a specific "finish" so I refinished it the way she wanted as her Christmas gift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very nice Ringel
> 
> fwiw, i'm a tradesman & musician who isn't quite good 'nuff to quit my day job
> 
> i like/recognize good work !
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

When I first got out of the Navy and started school my "job" for 3 years was lead vocals, back up percussion........  Had a lot of fun but wasn't good enough to make a career out of it.  About a year and a half of college I was in pre-med until I decided I didn't want to be a doctor, was working as a specialized tech, ER, OR, ICU and CCU at a major metropolitan hospital in Northern Virginia.  Got into security work then construction before eventually getting into government contract consulting work and specialized high end security work.

I love studying people, we're so predictable yet so unpredictable at times.


----------



## sparky

further, 
i say we all hop in the wayback machine to the early 70's....




~S~


----------



## sparky

Ringel05 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My school background is in the human sciences, History, Sociology, Psychology and Cultural Anthropology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can only imagine we're some grand petri dish for someone of your background
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife wanted a specific "finish" so I refinished it the way she wanted as her Christmas gift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very nice Ringel
> 
> fwiw, i'm a tradesman & musician who isn't quite good 'nuff to quit my day job
> 
> i like/recognize good work !
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I first got out of the Navy and started school my "job" for 3 years was lead vocals, back up percussion........  Had a lot of fun but wasn't good enough to make a career out of it.  About a year and a half of college I was in pre-med until I decided I didn't want to be a doctor, was working as a specialized tech, ER, OR, ICU and CCU at a major metropolitan hospital in Northern Virginia.  Got into security work then construction before eventually getting into government contract consulting work and specialized high end security work.
> 
> I love studying people, we're so predictable yet so unpredictable at times.
Click to expand...


Curious..... were you a Navy Corpsman Ringel ?

~S~


----------



## Ringel05

sparky said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My school background is in the human sciences, History, Sociology, Psychology and Cultural Anthropology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can only imagine we're some grand petri dish for someone of your background
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife wanted a specific "finish" so I refinished it the way she wanted as her Christmas gift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very nice Ringel
> 
> fwiw, i'm a tradesman & musician who isn't quite good 'nuff to quit my day job
> 
> i like/recognize good work !
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I first got out of the Navy and started school my "job" for 3 years was lead vocals, back up percussion........  Had a lot of fun but wasn't good enough to make a career out of it.  About a year and a half of college I was in pre-med until I decided I didn't want to be a doctor, was working as a specialized tech, ER, OR, ICU and CCU at a major metropolitan hospital in Northern Virginia.  Got into security work then construction before eventually getting into government contract consulting work and specialized high end security work.
> 
> I love studying people, we're so predictable yet so unpredictable at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious..... were you a Navy Corpsman Ringel ?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

No, Navy Dental Tech/Corpsman's Assistant.


----------



## Ringel05

Ringel05 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My school background is in the human sciences, History, Sociology, Psychology and Cultural Anthropology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can only imagine we're some grand petri dish for someone of your background
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife wanted a specific "finish" so I refinished it the way she wanted as her Christmas gift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very nice Ringel
> 
> fwiw, i'm a tradesman & musician who isn't quite good 'nuff to quit my day job
> 
> i like/recognize good work !
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I first got out of the Navy and started school my "job" for 3 years was lead vocals, back up percussion........  Had a lot of fun but wasn't good enough to make a career out of it.  About a year and a half of college I was in pre-med until I decided I didn't want to be a doctor, was working as a specialized tech, ER, OR, ICU and CCU at a major metropolitan hospital in Northern Virginia.  Got into security work then construction before eventually getting into government contract consulting work and specialized high end security work.
> 
> I love studying people, we're so predictable yet so unpredictable at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious..... were you a Navy Corpsman Ringel ?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Navy Dental Tech/Corpsman's Assistant.
Click to expand...

Though that and the fact that I hadn't been through FMSS or MCMAP I did get some unofficial OJT in Panama from Top and Gunny when I was tossed in as a stop gap because there were no FMF trained Corpsmen at the time.


----------



## Ringel05

sparky said:


> further,
> i say we all hop in the wayback machine to the early 70's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~


And we would know exactly what to invest in, when to invest in it and when to pull out and invest elsewhere.


----------



## Vastator

Fuckin' "Murica" bitches!



Me crossing the Potomac, over an abandoned railroad trestle. Lots beer in that duffle bag...


----------



## petro

Bad selfie while hungover and sunburnt in FL Keys last Feb. in my new Panama hat since my ears and face were fried.


----------



## sparky

Vastator said:


> View attachment 294354
> Fuckin' "Murica" bitches!
> View attachment 294356
> Me crossing the Potomac, over an abandoned railroad trestle. Lots beer in that duffle bag...



no harness?  you could be the poster boy for osha Vas.....

~S~


----------



## Gracie

Very old angelfire website back when I did furniture revamps. Old, OLD pics.

The Gallery


----------



## sparky

such talent here......i love artists!

~S~


----------



## Roy Batty

sparky said:


> such talent here......i love artists!
> 
> ~S~


I make stuff too.

Damascus steel knives.





[url=https://postimages.org/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Gracie

A much much MUCH younger me...happily sitting on a curb in the Lahaina Cannery Mall parking lot after shopping.





And...having a mai tai on the way back home after a day of tramping around the galleries in Lahaina.


----------



## Ringel05

The wife and I, Jersey shore I think.  I was in my mid 40s, she was mid 30s.


----------



## Vastator

sparky said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294354
> Fuckin' "Murica" bitches!
> View attachment 294356
> Me crossing the Potomac, over an abandoned railroad trestle. Lots beer in that duffle bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no harness?  you could be the poster boy for osha Vas.....
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

I'm not afraid of heights, and I walked the red iron for a couple years. With no water underneath... lol!


----------



## Gracie

And..the most recent..taken just before the fire.


----------



## norwegen

Tresha91203 said:


> View attachment 292563



Has your boyfriend found his identity yet?

Just curious.


----------



## Vastator

sparky said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294354
> Fuckin' "Murica" bitches!
> View attachment 294356
> Me crossing the Potomac, over an abandoned railroad trestle. Lots beer in that duffle bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no harness?  you could be the poster boy for osha Vas.....
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...



 


Sometimes the best vistas are the reward for daring...


----------



## Ringel05

sparky said:


> such talent here......i love artists!
> 
> ~S~


Here's some wrist cuffs I made a couple of years ago.


----------



## sparky

Roy Batty said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> such talent here......i love artists!
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> I make stuff too.
> 
> Damascus steel knives.
Click to expand...




Ringel05 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> such talent here......i love artists!
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some wrist cuffs I made a couple of years ago.
Click to expand...


way cool

and intricate too

so, do y'all do this as a '_productive hobby'_  ? 

just asking .....

~S~


----------



## Ringel05

sparky said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> such talent here......i love artists!
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> I make stuff too.
> 
> Damascus steel knives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> such talent here......i love artists!
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's some wrist cuffs I made a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> way cool
> 
> and intricate too
> 
> so, do y'all do this as a '_productive hobby'_  ?
> 
> just asking .....
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## sparky

Yeah, you know _where _i'm going Ringel.....i could collect, just can't _afford_ to....so i've this _productive_ hobby......or maybe i should say retirement _delusion_.....i can stil do 3 sets.....w/two _naps_....




~S~


----------



## Vastator

Hunting, drinking beer, and checking my trail cams in this one... Those are some of my hobbies. And pretty much anything outdoors. “Inside” is just a place to store my stuff, and occasionally catch some Z’s...


----------



## Coyote

I'm impressed by the artisans here!  Simply wow 

Me and the Puppy Monster


----------



## skye




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Andylusion

Vastator said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294354
> Fuckin' "Murica" bitches!
> View attachment 294356
> Me crossing the Potomac, over an abandoned railroad trestle. Lots beer in that duffle bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no harness?  you could be the poster boy for osha Vas.....
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 294372 View attachment 294373
> Sometimes the best vistas are the reward for daring...
Click to expand...

And here I thought you were posting an entry to win the Darwin Awards.


----------



## Gracie

skye said:


>


This should be your avie.


----------



## skye

Gracie said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be your avie.
Click to expand...



Thank you Gracie....it was just taken on the run....you know... very quickly ...nothing special in my kitchen lol


----------



## skye

Gracie said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be your avie.
Click to expand...


so many photos so little time 


ok I deleted it now


----------



## skye

one has to be careful posting pictures...

because you know 

I might delete it soon


----------



## Gracie

skye said:


> one has to be careful posting pictures...
> 
> because you know
> 
> I might delete it soon


The camera loves you. All your pics are awesome. But that last one you did....perfect as an avie. Shows your sass and beauty. 

And it doesn't mean anyone will think its really you anyway. Lots of ladies here have avies that look like models in a lingerie ad..and its REALLY them.


----------



## skye

Gracie said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> one has to be careful posting pictures...
> 
> because you know
> 
> I might delete it soon
> 
> 
> 
> The camera loves you. All your pics are awesome. But that last one you did....perfect as an avie. Shows your sass and beauty.
> 
> And it doesn't mean anyone will think its really you anyway. Lots of ladies here have avies that look like models in a lingerie ad..and its REALLY them.
Click to expand...



LOL you are the same Gracie that I always knew! 

Thank you!


----------



## Gracie




----------



## skye

hehe


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> I'm impressed by the artisans here!  Simply wow
> 
> Me and the Puppy Monster
> View attachment 294394


Appears to be a Catahoula...


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Ringel05 said:


> Nope, born in 1954, graduated HS in 72.




Same here.





...you old coot!


----------



## skye




----------



## Gracie

sparky said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> such talent here......i love artists!
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> I make stuff too.
> 
> Damascus steel knives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> such talent here......i love artists!
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's some wrist cuffs I made a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> way cool
> 
> and intricate too
> 
> so, do y'all do this as a '_productive hobby'_  ?
> 
> just asking .....
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Speaking for myself..I did it as a living. Refurbished furniture and sold it in my shop. But..the ol RA kicked in at age 58 and it was downhill ever since. Can't hold a brush anymore, or flip drawers this way and that to paint them and in general..its too painful to do. So now I pain itty bitty rocks.


----------



## Gracie

Dogmaphobe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, born in 1954, graduated HS in 72.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you old coot!
Click to expand...

I graduated in 1970, born in 1952. Buncha young punks here. Hell, my nic should have been OldLady instead of OldLady having that nic!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

skye said:


>


All those "Come hither" looks of yours.


It isn't fair,, Sky!  It just isn't fair!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Jitss617 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m glad our conservative women are so pretty I wonder when OldLady will post her dog face mug
Click to expand...

That wasn't at all nice, Dude. 

Really, it wasn't.


----------



## Tresha91203

norwegen said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has your boyfriend found his identity yet?
> 
> Just curious.
Click to expand...


No. He's still lost because he wont ask for directions.


----------



## OldLady

007 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Wyatt Earp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is correct.
Click to expand...

Well, in that case, 
This is me as a younger lass:


----------



## OldLady

Vastator said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294354
> Fuckin' "Murica" bitches!
> View attachment 294356
> Me crossing the Potomac, over an abandoned railroad trestle. Lots beer in that duffle bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no harness?  you could be the poster boy for osha Vas.....
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 294372 View attachment 294373
> Sometimes the best vistas are the reward for daring...
Click to expand...

While I was in college, I had recurring nightmares of being on a bridge that suddenly became just what you show here in the top pic, on my hands and knees, gripping like hell to try and get across without falling.


----------



## Roy Batty

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294354
> Fuckin' "Murica" bitches!
> View attachment 294356
> Me crossing the Potomac, over an abandoned railroad trestle. Lots beer in that duffle bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no harness?  you could be the poster boy for osha Vas.....
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 294372 View attachment 294373
> Sometimes the best vistas are the reward for daring...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I was in college, I had recurring nightmares of being on a bridge that suddenly became just what you show here in the top pic, on my hands and knees, gripping like hell to try and get across without falling.
Click to expand...



Yes you can!


----------



## OldLady

Roy Batty said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294354
> Fuckin' "Murica" bitches!
> View attachment 294356
> Me crossing the Potomac, over an abandoned railroad trestle. Lots beer in that duffle bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no harness?  you could be the poster boy for osha Vas.....
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 294372 View attachment 294373
> Sometimes the best vistas are the reward for daring...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I was in college, I had recurring nightmares of being on a bridge that suddenly became just what you show here in the top pic, on my hands and knees, gripping like hell to try and get across without falling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can!
Click to expand...

Yes, and indeed I did.  That nightmare disappeared after I graduated.
I get dizzy on the fourth rung of a ladder, though.  Don't know how people do it.


----------



## Vastator

OldLady said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294354
> Fuckin' "Murica" bitches!
> View attachment 294356
> Me crossing the Potomac, over an abandoned railroad trestle. Lots beer in that duffle bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no harness?  you could be the poster boy for osha Vas.....
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 294372 View attachment 294373
> Sometimes the best vistas are the reward for daring...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I was in college, I had recurring nightmares of being on a bridge that suddenly became just what you show here in the top pic, on my hands and knees, gripping like hell to try and get across without falling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and indeed I did.  That nightmare disappeared after I graduated.
> I get dizzy on the fourth rung of a ladder, though.  Don't know how people do it.
Click to expand...

It seems to just be one of those things... It either bothers you, or it doesnt.... As a kid we would go bridge jumping for fun. The higher the better! It's a rush.


----------



## OldLady

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> no harness?  you could be the poster boy for osha Vas.....
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294372 View attachment 294373
> Sometimes the best vistas are the reward for daring...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I was in college, I had recurring nightmares of being on a bridge that suddenly became just what you show here in the top pic, on my hands and knees, gripping like hell to try and get across without falling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and indeed I did.  That nightmare disappeared after I graduated.
> I get dizzy on the fourth rung of a ladder, though.  Don't know how people do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems to just be one of those things... It either bothers you, or it doesnt.... As a kid we would go bridge jumping for fun. The higher the better! It's a rush.
Click to expand...

Yes, the adrenaline thing.  That's what makes me dizzy, I think.  lol


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed by the artisans here!  Simply wow
> 
> Me and the Puppy Monster
> View attachment 294394
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to be a Catahoula...
Click to expand...

Aussie


----------



## Gracie

Taken about 10 minutes ago. I actually decided to put a little face on, with jewelry and dress nice cuz I hafta go for a consultation at Docs office. Wanted to feel semi human. This is the results, lol.

1:05pm. See the clock?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Gracie said:


> Taken about 10 minutes ago. I actually decided to put a little face on, with jewelry and dress nice cuz I hafta go for a consultation at Docs office. Wanted to feel semi human. This is the results, lol.


whenever I put on a face to see the doctor, he just sends me home and tells me to put on a different one.


----------



## Roy Batty

Nice picture Gracie


----------



## Hossfly

Gracie said:


> And..the most recent..taken just before the fire.



Speaking of the fire, Gracie  Paradise was featured on Fox the other day. They said PG&E was going to pay off the residents. I hope you have your claims submitted.


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> I put this picture in the Military forum a year or two ago. The 3 of us were together from April '64 to Sept '66. Here we were attending one of our comrade's funeral. The four of us were in the Ia Drang Valley at LZ X-Ray 14-17 November '65. Joe, in the middle, was awarded the MOH for his actions on 14 Nov. Every time Trump has MOH recipients in the Oval Office, Joe is always standing next to Trump and we always tease him about being an ass kisser.
> 
> 
> View attachment 293777



Found some more pictures of the funeral we attended and the urn and flag at the crypt.


----------



## Gracie

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And..the most recent..taken just before the fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the fire, Gracie  Paradise was featured on Fox the other day. They said PG&E was going to pay off the residents. I hope you have your claims submitted.
Click to expand...

You betcha I do!!


----------



## Coyote

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put this picture in the Military forum a year or two ago. The 3 of us were together from April '64 to Sept '66. Here we were attending one of our comrade's funeral. The four of us were in the Ia Drang Valley at LZ X-Ray 14-17 November '65. Joe, in the middle, was awarded the MOH for his actions on 14 Nov. Every time Trump has MOH recipients in the Oval Office, Joe is always standing next to Trump and we always tease him about being an ass kisser.
> 
> 
> View attachment 293777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found some more pictures of the funeral we attended and the urn and flag at the crypt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 294988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294991
Click to expand...


Good looking as always


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> Taken about 10 minutes ago. I actually decided to put a little face on, with jewelry and dress nice cuz I hafta go for a consultation at Docs office. Wanted to feel semi human. This is the results, lol.
> 
> 1:05pm. See the clock?



That is a LOVELY picture Gracie!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Me and my kids.


----------



## bdtex




----------



## JustAnotherNut

*WARNING* cameras & I don't get along.


----------



## petro

Out on lake ice fishing today... 
Yes. There are pickup trucks out there and only about 14 inches of ice...

My little portable rig I pull behind snowmobile...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The Wife and I in the mid eighties....


 

 

  Me at 54.


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.


Very nice couple 

Me, when i was a teenager, time goes by so fast


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice couple
> 
> Me, when i was a teenager, time goes by so fast
> 
> View attachment 303980
Click to expand...


   Yeah it does.
We'll have been married 30 years come July and it seems like just yesterday we were married.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.



  And yes the nose has been broken several times....


----------



## petro

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.


I will hit the 55 at end of Feb.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> I will hit the 55 at end of Feb.
Click to expand...


  June for me.
If it wasn't for my screwed up hip I'd still feel like I was 40.


----------



## petro

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> I will hit the 55 at end of Feb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> June for me.
> If it wasn't for my screwed up hip I'd still feel like I was 40.
Click to expand...

I remember reading your posts about that.
I generally feel youthful except the back and knees from framing, and my up close vision is shot. 

Good news.
AARP really wants me to be a member...sent a card and everything...


When do we get the senior discounts again?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> I will hit the 55 at end of Feb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> June for me.
> If it wasn't for my screwed up hip I'd still feel like I was 40.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember reading your posts about that.
> I generally feel youthful except the back and knees from framing, and my up close vision is shot.
> 
> Good news.
> AARP really wants me to be a member...sent a card and everything...
> 
> 
> When do we get the senior discounts again?
Click to expand...


  You're already eligible. AARP kicks in at 50.
Just got back home yesterday from my sixth hip surgery on the same hip.
    If the way it feels at the moment is any indication I'll be good to go in a month or so.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> I will hit the 55 at end of Feb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> June for me.
> If it wasn't for my screwed up hip I'd still feel like I was 40.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember reading your posts about that.
> I generally feel youthful except the back and knees from framing, and my up close vision is shot.
> 
> Good news.
> AARP really wants me to be a member...sent a card and everything...
> 
> 
> When do we get the senior discounts again?
Click to expand...


  I got lucky with the bad vision.
I cant see long range,as in I gotta be within 20 foot to read a street sign so I have to wear glasses to drive.
   But my close up vision is as good as ever which is great since I'm a big reader.


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes the nose has been broken several times....
Click to expand...

I also hurt myself often during self defense, one foot breaking a few teeth less and also a few knocks on the nose, I am a tough cookie LOL


----------



## petro

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> I will hit the 55 at end of Feb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> June for me.
> If it wasn't for my screwed up hip I'd still feel like I was 40.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember reading your posts about that.
> I generally feel youthful except the back and knees from framing, and my up close vision is shot.
> 
> Good news.
> AARP really wants me to be a member...sent a card and everything...
> 
> 
> When do we get the senior discounts again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're already eligible. AARP kicks in at 50.
> Just got back home yesterday from my sixth hip surgery on the same hip.
> If the way it feels at the moment is any indication I'll be good to go in a month or so.
Click to expand...

Good to hear.

Still don't know if I am ready to admit I am eligible for AARP.


----------



## petro

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> I will hit the 55 at end of Feb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> June for me.
> If it wasn't for my screwed up hip I'd still feel like I was 40.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember reading your posts about that.
> I generally feel youthful except the back and knees from framing, and my up close vision is shot.
> 
> Good news.
> AARP really wants me to be a member...sent a card and everything...
> 
> 
> When do we get the senior discounts again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got lucky with the bad vision.
> I cant see long range,as in I gotta be within 20 foot to read a street sign so I have to wear glasses to drive.
> But my close up vision is as good as ever which is great since I'm a big reader.
Click to expand...

My screen is inches from my nose to read it and working on my toys is a bitch.
Next up.
Bifocals.
Sigh.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes the nose has been broken several times....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also hurt myself often during self defense, one foot breaking a few teeth less and also a few knocks on the nose, I am a tough cookie LOL
Click to expand...


  Mine were from an unexpected surf board in the face when I surfaced and the other from a fight.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> I will hit the 55 at end of Feb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> June for me.
> If it wasn't for my screwed up hip I'd still feel like I was 40.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember reading your posts about that.
> I generally feel youthful except the back and knees from framing, and my up close vision is shot.
> 
> Good news.
> AARP really wants me to be a member...sent a card and everything...
> 
> 
> When do we get the senior discounts again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got lucky with the bad vision.
> I cant see long range,as in I gotta be within 20 foot to read a street sign so I have to wear glasses to drive.
> But my close up vision is as good as ever which is great since I'm a big reader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My screen is inches from my nose to read it and working on my toys is a bitch.
> Next up.
> Bifocals.
> Sigh.
Click to expand...


  Better than the alternative I suppose.


----------



## Hossfly

I'm scheduled to have a major operation on Tuesday At the base barbershop. Haircut.


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes the nose has been broken several times....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also hurt myself often during self defense, one foot breaking a few teeth less and also a few knocks on the nose, I am a tough cookie LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine were from an unexpected surf board in the face when I surfaced and the other from a fight.
Click to expand...

Okay, it's not clear not to fight with your bare hand, I lost two teeth in the fight during self defense now I'm wearing a denture, and also I broke my foot during a fight, I always fighting since i was a teenager, a real tomboy, LOL I have a very bad character, I am calm but when people look for me they find me.


----------



## petro

Hossfly said:


> I'm scheduled to have a major operation on Tuesday At the base barbershop. Haircut.


Wishing you a speedy recovery. 


Of course we will need a pic of the new look.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

I’m not shy. My profile picture is really me. Yes, strikingly handsome!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes the nose has been broken several times....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also hurt myself often during self defense, one foot breaking a few teeth less and also a few knocks on the nose, I am a tough cookie LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine were from an unexpected surf board in the face when I surfaced and the other from a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, it's not clear not to fight with your bare hand, I lost two teeth in the fight during self defense now I'm wearing a denture, and also I broke my foot during a fight, I always fighting since i was a teenager, a real tomboy, LOL I have a very bad character, I am calm but when people look for me they find me.
Click to expand...


    Meh....I fell off a roof at 17 and shattered all my back molars so know I have all implants from back to front.
  To be honest they work just as well as real teeth and require almost zero maintenance.


----------



## Hossfly

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes the nose has been broken several times....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also hurt myself often during self defense, one foot breaking a few teeth less and also a few knocks on the nose, I am a tough cookie LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine were from an unexpected surf board in the face when I surfaced and the other from a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, it's not clear not to fight with your bare hand, I lost two teeth in the fight during self defense now I'm wearing a denture, and also I broke my foot during a fight, I always fighting since i was a teenager, a real tomboy, LOL I have a very bad character, I am calm but when people look for me they find me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

BuckToothMoron said:


> I’m not shy. My profile picture is really me. Yes, strikingly handsome!


Who's the guy behind you?


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes the nose has been broken several times....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also hurt myself often during self defense, one foot breaking a few teeth less and also a few knocks on the nose, I am a tough cookie LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine were from an unexpected surf board in the face when I surfaced and the other from a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, it's not clear not to fight with your bare hand, I lost two teeth in the fight during self defense now I'm wearing a denture, and also I broke my foot during a fight, I always fighting since i was a teenager, a real tomboy, LOL I have a very bad character, I am calm but when people look for me they find me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh....I fell off a roof at 17 and shattered all my back molars so know I have all implants from back to front.
> To be honest they work just as well as real teeth and require almost zero maintenance.
Click to expand...

I ran out of reflex so I receive a puch in my teeth and the pain was insurmountable, I had to endure it for a few days before having my teeth pulled out.


----------



## Dalia

Hossfly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wife and I in the mid eighties....
> View attachment 303975 View attachment 303977
> 
> Me at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes the nose has been broken several times....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also hurt myself often during self defense, one foot breaking a few teeth less and also a few knocks on the nose, I am a tough cookie LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine were from an unexpected surf board in the face when I surfaced and the other from a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, it's not clear not to fight with your bare hand, I lost two teeth in the fight during self defense now I'm wearing a denture, and also I broke my foot during a fight, I always fighting since i was a teenager, a real tomboy, LOL I have a very bad character, I am calm but when people look for me they find me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 303991View attachment 303992
Click to expand...

It's almost that, my father taught me to box when I was little, but it was Taekwondo that fascinated me the most


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes the nose has been broken several times....
> 
> 
> 
> I also hurt myself often during self defense, one foot breaking a few teeth less and also a few knocks on the nose, I am a tough cookie LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine were from an unexpected surf board in the face when I surfaced and the other from a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, it's not clear not to fight with your bare hand, I lost two teeth in the fight during self defense now I'm wearing a denture, and also I broke my foot during a fight, I always fighting since i was a teenager, a real tomboy, LOL I have a very bad character, I am calm but when people look for me they find me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh....I fell off a roof at 17 and shattered all my back molars so know I have all implants from back to front.
> To be honest they work just as well as real teeth and require almost zero maintenance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ran out of reflex so I receive a puch in my teeth and the pain was insurmountable, I had to endure it for a few days before having my teeth pulled out.
Click to expand...


  Did you get them replaced?
Replacing 4 or 5 teeth with implants isnt crazy expensive.


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also hurt myself often during self defense, one foot breaking a few teeth less and also a few knocks on the nose, I am a tough cookie LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine were from an unexpected surf board in the face when I surfaced and the other from a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, it's not clear not to fight with your bare hand, I lost two teeth in the fight during self defense now I'm wearing a denture, and also I broke my foot during a fight, I always fighting since i was a teenager, a real tomboy, LOL I have a very bad character, I am calm but when people look for me they find me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh....I fell off a roof at 17 and shattered all my back molars so know I have all implants from back to front.
> To be honest they work just as well as real teeth and require almost zero maintenance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ran out of reflex so I receive a puch in my teeth and the pain was insurmountable, I had to endure it for a few days before having my teeth pulled out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you get them replaced?
> Replacing 4 or 5 teeth with implants isnt crazy expensive.
Click to expand...

I only lost two teeth now I wear dentures.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine were from an unexpected surf board in the face when I surfaced and the other from a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, it's not clear not to fight with your bare hand, I lost two teeth in the fight during self defense now I'm wearing a denture, and also I broke my foot during a fight, I always fighting since i was a teenager, a real tomboy, LOL I have a very bad character, I am calm but when people look for me they find me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh....I fell off a roof at 17 and shattered all my back molars so know I have all implants from back to front.
> To be honest they work just as well as real teeth and require almost zero maintenance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ran out of reflex so I receive a puch in my teeth and the pain was insurmountable, I had to endure it for a few days before having my teeth pulled out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you get them replaced?
> Replacing 4 or 5 teeth with implants isnt crazy expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only lost two teeth now I wear dentures.
Click to expand...


Mine are essentially dentures but they snap in on the lower and use a pin system in the upper.
  They stay still no matter what I eat.


----------



## SmokeALib

Wife caught me lounging with my two best buds...


----------



## Roy Batty

SmokeALib said:


> Wife caught me lounging with my two best buds...
> View attachment 304092


Shame on you... for getting caught!


----------



## SmokeALib

A couple weeks ago on vaca to see the grands...


----------



## SmokeALib

And my son with my twin grandsons - taken in Clarksville near Ft. Campbell, TN.


----------



## Roy Batty

Dalia said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes the nose has been broken several times....
> 
> 
> 
> I also hurt myself often during self defense, one foot breaking a few teeth less and also a few knocks on the nose, I am a tough cookie LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine were from an unexpected surf board in the face when I surfaced and the other from a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, it's not clear not to fight with your bare hand, I lost two teeth in the fight during self defense now I'm wearing a denture, and also I broke my foot during a fight, I always fighting since i was a teenager, a real tomboy, LOL I have a very bad character, I am calm but when people look for me they find me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 303991View attachment 303992
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's almost that, my father taught me to box when I was little, but it was Taekwondo that fascinated me the most
Click to expand...

Like all English boys that was brought up on a council estate I was taught to always hit first then when they are down to keep them down by boot or fist, the pecking order for boys is rewarded by how you defend ourself and how you defeat another wretch.
It’s true what they say “it’s not the size of the dog in a fight, it’s the size fight”
In my youth I won a lot of fights, I cannot remember losing any, a draw was also deemed as a win.
“The British armies backbone is made up by council house boys like me”


----------



## Corazon

I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol


----------



## petro

Working up on a roof putting together trusses. 
 
Big giant puzzle.


----------



## Roy Batty

Corazon said:


> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023


I love dark long haired women.


----------



## Corazon

Roy Batty said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> I love dark long haired women.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roy Batty

Corazon said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> I love dark long haired women.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


My dark hair was thicker than a Yorkshire woman’s doorstep scrubbing brush. It was legendary!!


----------



## Corazon

Roy Batty said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> I love dark long haired women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dark hair was thicker than a Yorkshire woman’s doorstep scrubbing brush. It was legendary!!
Click to expand...

Really thick hair!


----------



## TNHarley

Corazon said:


> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023


Beautiful.
I will marry you if you want to move to the states


----------



## Corazon

TNHarley said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Corazon said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 306032
Click to expand...


Don't fall for his charms.  He's already married.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
Click to expand...


And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.


----------



## Corazon

ChrisL said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 306032
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't fall for his charms.  He's already married.
Click to expand...


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
Click to expand...

Im divorced now btw
I have two eyes though


----------



## ChrisL

Corazon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 306032
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't fall for his charms.  He's already married.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


TNHarley is a playa!


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im divorced now btw
> I have two eyes though
Click to expand...


Really?  I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im divorced now btw
> I have two eyes though
Click to expand...


I was funnying the two eyes thing, not the divorce thing, BTW.


----------



## Mindful

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
Click to expand...


I thought I was his one and only.


----------



## ChrisL

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I was his one and only.
Click to expand...


He is just breaking hearts all over the place!  

TNHarley


----------



## Mindful

ChrisL said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 306032
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't fall for his charms.  He's already married.
Click to expand...



Doesn't make much difference these days.


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im divorced now btw
> I have two eyes though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm so sorry to hear that.
Click to expand...

Shoot naw, dont be.  Major life mistake that I learned from.


----------



## Corazon

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I was his one and only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is just breaking hearts all over the place!
> 
> TNHarley
Click to expand...


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im divorced now btw
> I have two eyes though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was funnying the two eyes thing, not the divorce thing, BTW.
Click to expand...

Lol I figured


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im divorced now btw
> I have two eyes though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shoot naw, dont be.  Major life mistake that I learned from.
Click to expand...


You have kids though, right?  Divorce is always hard for the kids.  Hope they are doing okay.


----------



## TNHarley

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I was his one and only.
Click to expand...

Would you believe me if I said i really had 3 eyes?


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im divorced now btw
> I have two eyes though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shoot naw, dont be.  Major life mistake that I learned from.
Click to expand...



What did you do with your tractor?


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im divorced now btw
> I have two eyes though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shoot naw, dont be.  Major life mistake that I learned from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have kids though, right?  Divorce is always hard for the kids.  Hope they are doing okay.
Click to expand...

I didnt have a kid with her. Thank gawd


----------



## ChrisL

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 306032
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't fall for his charms.  He's already married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't make much difference these days.
Click to expand...


Oh, I know.  I've seen it play out here on this very forum.


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I was his one and only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you believe me if I said i really had 3 eyes?
Click to expand...


I might.

Are you free tonight?


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> 
> 
> Im divorced now btw
> I have two eyes though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shoot naw, dont be.  Major life mistake that I learned from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have kids though, right?  Divorce is always hard for the kids.  Hope they are doing okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt have a kid with her. Thank gawd
Click to expand...


Well, hopefully you make better decisions in the future.    I always try to tell people to shack up first before you jump the gun.  Lol!  You really, REALLY want to know all about the person you are marrying.


----------



## TNHarley

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im divorced now btw
> I have two eyes though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shoot naw, dont be.  Major life mistake that I learned from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do with your tractor?
Click to expand...

Lmao I'm not a farmer I just like the country.
Being able to pee of your front porch is exhilarating


----------



## Mindful

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 306032
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't fall for his charms.  He's already married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't make much difference these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I know.  I've seen it play out here on this very forum.
Click to expand...


It's verboten in some quarters, did you know?

You need permission to talk to some dudes here.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> 
> 
> Im divorced now btw
> I have two eyes though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shoot naw, dont be.  Major life mistake that I learned from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do with your tractor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao I'm not a farmer I just like the country.
> Being able to pee of your front porch is exhilarating
Click to expand...


Maybe this contributed to the divorce thing?


----------



## Mindful

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im divorced now btw
> I have two eyes though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shoot naw, dont be.  Major life mistake that I learned from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have kids though, right?  Divorce is always hard for the kids.  Hope they are doing okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt have a kid with her. Thank gawd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, hopefully you make better decisions in the future.    I always try to tell people to shack up first before you jump the gun.  Lol!  You really, REALLY want to know all about the person you are marrying.
Click to expand...


And even then,  you still don't know.

I'd do it again; just for the dress.


----------



## ChrisL

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306032
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't fall for his charms.  He's already married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't make much difference these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I know.  I've seen it play out here on this very forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's verboten in some quarters, did you know?
> 
> You need permission to talk to some dudes here.
Click to expand...


Kind of like Mike Pence!  We can call it "Pencing."


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> 
> 
> Im divorced now btw
> I have two eyes though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shoot naw, dont be.  Major life mistake that I learned from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do with your tractor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao I'm not a farmer I just like the country.
> Being able to pee of your front porch is exhilarating
Click to expand...



You must have an efficient irrigation system, for your crops.


----------



## ChrisL

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306032
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't fall for his charms.  He's already married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't make much difference these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I know.  I've seen it play out here on this very forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's verboten in some quarters, did you know?
> 
> You need permission to talk to some dudes here.
Click to expand...


Honestly though, this would be the absolute LAST place to come to find a husband, IMO.  Yikes!  Lol!


----------



## TNHarley

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone but this is me "stuck" in the elevator lol
> View attachment 306023
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I was his one and only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you believe me if I said i really had 3 eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might.
> 
> Are you free tonight?
Click to expand...

I am now


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im divorced now btw
> I have two eyes though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shoot naw, dont be.  Major life mistake that I learned from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do with your tractor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao I'm not a farmer I just like the country.
> Being able to pee of your front porch is exhilarating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe this contributed to the divorce thing?
Click to expand...

Hell she did it too lol jk


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I was his one and only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you believe me if I said i really had 3 eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might.
> 
> Are you free tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am now
Click to expand...


Hey!  This ain't eharmony, bub!    Lol!


----------



## TNHarley

Poor Corazon. She is probably scared now


----------



## Mindful

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fall for his charms.  He's already married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't make much difference these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I know.  I've seen it play out here on this very forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's verboten in some quarters, did you know?
> 
> You need permission to talk to some dudes here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly though, this would be the absolute LAST place to come to find a husband, IMO.  Yikes!  Lol!
Click to expand...


I almost did. We met in Paris.


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> I will marry you if you want to move to the states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was, thinking you only had eyes for me and my butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I was his one and only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you believe me if I said i really had 3 eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might.
> 
> Are you free tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am now
Click to expand...


Beam up then.


----------



## TNHarley

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fall for his charms.  He's already married.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't make much difference these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I know.  I've seen it play out here on this very forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's verboten in some quarters, did you know?
> 
> You need permission to talk to some dudes here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly though, this would be the absolute LAST place to come to find a husband, IMO.  Yikes!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I almost did. We met in Paris.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a Meg Ryan movie


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't make much difference these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know.  I've seen it play out here on this very forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's verboten in some quarters, did you know?
> 
> You need permission to talk to some dudes here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly though, this would be the absolute LAST place to come to find a husband, IMO.  Yikes!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I almost did. We met in Paris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a Meg Ryan movie
Click to expand...


It ended in the Canary Isles. 

Nothing Meg Ryan about it.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> Poor Corazon. She is probably scared now



She should be!    People who post here are scary!


----------



## Mindful

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Corazon. She is probably scared now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should be!    People who post here are scary!
Click to expand...


Some are. They have murderous intent.


----------



## ChrisL

Thousands of singles are just waiting to meet you!    And they are all gorgeous and rich too!  

Online Dating Service: Serious Matchmaking for Singles at eharmony


----------



## ChrisL

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Corazon. She is probably scared now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should be!    People who post here are scary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are. They have murderous intent.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't doubt it!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

As most people know, that is me in my profile pic, but more importantly, here is a picture of my new bunny.


----------



## mdk

Super cute bunny, Ms. Chris.


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> Super cute bunny, Ms. Chris.



Super cute.  The picture doesn't do him justice.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> As most people know, that is me in my profile pic, but more importantly, here is a picture of my new bunny.
> 
> View attachment 306044



  I still say you look like Maryanne from Gilligans Island.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> As most people know, that is me in my profile pic, but more importantly, here is a picture of my new bunny.
> 
> View attachment 306044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still say you look like Maryanne from Gilligans Island.
Click to expand...


Awww.    Thanks.  That is a great compliment.  Dawn Wells was a beautiful lady, so I am flattered to be compared to her.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Me and my grandchildren


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Corazon

TNHarley said:


> Poor Corazon. She is probably scared now


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


>



What a nice back you have there, Tinny.


----------



## skye

nothing ......just the avatar  I have now!


----------



## Wyld Kard

skye said:


> nothing ......just the avatar  I have now!



Nice pic Skye.

Now let's see how our panel of judges have scored it.


----------



## Roy Batty

skye said:


> nothing ......just the avatar  I have now!


----------



## Mortimer

2 years I lost a bit weight


----------



## Lumpy 1

skye said:


> nothing ......just the avatar  I have now!




Va-vooooom..  you don't just happen to have a long silky cool black dress .. do ya...

.... just kidding and why do I feel guilty.. 
.


----------



## 007

skye said:


> nothing ......just the avatar  I have now!


Oh come OOOON SKYE.... you are a HOTTIE, HOT, HOTTIE HOT, HOTTIE... so... when would you like to meet?


----------



## 007

Mortimer said:


> 2 years I lost a bit weight


Bro... you look like you belong in a line up for MURDER SUSPECTS... just sayin'...


----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## 007




----------



## bigrebnc1775

007 said:


>


I figured you to be a Truck man


----------



## bigrebnc1775

skye said:


> nothing ......just the avatar  I have now!


How do you say the girl next door when you're looking at a woman?


----------



## 007

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured you to be a Truck man
Click to expand...

I am... my 2019 Silverado LTZ...






I was there having a recall done on it and was drooling over the 2020 ZL1.


----------



## Roy Batty

skye said:


> nothing ......just the avatar  I have now!
> 
> Sorry Skye, a 10 for me is this type of woman. I was breast fed till I was way past 4 year old.


----------



## Shawnee_b

1996, living in the woods in Western WA state


----------



## skye

Great picture!   ^^^


----------



## Shawnee_b

More recent, 2012 on my farm. Had a good crop "star and moon melons"


----------



## Shawnee_b

skye said:


> Great picture!   ^^^



Thank you Skye, was a playful sort the snowball hit the photographer


----------



## Shawnee_b

Tilling up some dirt, 2015. New Kubota 46 hp. Notice no beard, Candy won't let me have one. 

Funny, I actually had her climb onto the Kubota when I proposed.


----------



## skye

Shawnee_b said:


> Tilling up some dirt, 2015. New Kubota 46 hp. Notice no beard, Candy won't let me have one.
> 
> Funny, I actually had her climb onto the Kubota when I proposed.




Beards suit you - but hey that's my opinion only, and it's Candy's opinion the one that counts!

of course I like beards in general...


----------



## Shawnee_b

skye said:


> Beards suit you - but hey that's my opinion only, and it's Candy's opinion the one that counts!
> 
> of course I like beards in general...



Thank you Skye, Soon as I could grow a beard I did. Think I was about 3  I used to have it in the winter, shave in spring but had a stache year round. Mostly I kept my beard trimmed fairly short and very neat not like the wildman pics. 

Yes up to Candy. I do have a pony tail to my shoulder blades, she doesn't like that either, calls it a rat. Maybe I can make a deal, I'll zip my head if I can have a beard again!


----------



## Roy Batty

Shawnee_b said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beards suit you - but hey that's my opinion only, and it's Candy's opinion the one that counts!
> 
> of course I like beards in general...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Skye, Soon as I could grow a beard I did. Think I was about 3  I used to have it in the winter, shave in spring but had a stache year round. Mostly I kept my beard trimmed fairly short and very neat not like the wildman pics.
> 
> Yes up to Candy. I do have a pony tail to my shoulder blades, she doesn't like that either, calls it a rat. Maybe I can make a deal, I'll zip my head if I can have a beard again!
Click to expand...


Yeah I went cave man this winter, it was the longest time ever I didn’t trim it, I’m wearing 3/8” all over now it’s warming up.


----------



## Shawnee_b

3/8's was usually about right. When I go full caveman look like a racoon.


----------



## Mortimer

Mafia as fuck


----------



## Corazon

Me wearing my glasses


----------



## Shawnee_b

Very pretty Corazon.


----------



## Likkmee

Corazon said:


> View attachment 308936
> Me wearing my glasses


Totalmente guapa !


----------



## Corazon

Shawnee_b said:


> Very pretty Corazon.


Thanks Shawnee_b for your undeserved compliment! I appreciate it!


----------



## Corazon

Likkmee said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308936
> Me wearing my glasses
> 
> 
> 
> Totalmente guapa !
Click to expand...


----------



## Shawnee_b

Corazon said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty Corazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Shawnee_b for your undeserved compliment! I appreciate it!
Click to expand...


You're welcome Corazon. You and a couple others really brighten this place up.


----------



## Corazon

Shawnee_b said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty Corazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Shawnee_b for your undeserved compliment! I appreciate it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome Corazon. You and a couple others really brighten this place up.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Grace Is Stoked




----------



## Corazon

Grace Is Stoked said:


> View attachment 309986


Awesome picture Grace


----------



## Shawnee_b

Grace Is Stoked said:


> View attachment 309986



Pretty Grace, eat something though you gonna blow away in a good wind!


----------



## Penelope

P F Tinmore said:


> Me and my grandchildren



What a beautiful family you have.


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## Harry Dresden




----------



## Mortimer

Now that I lost weight do I look "heavy" like a "bear" or just still "morbidly obese"?


----------



## Hossfly

Sunset behind my house 3/7/2020


----------



## Hossfly

Earlier this week. I spend more on corn then on gas for my car.


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Shawnee_b

Nice


----------



## Mortimer

The barber shaved my head today


----------



## Grace Is Stoked




----------



## Gracie

I want one!!

Figen.. on Twitter


----------



## Corazon

Gracie said:


> I want one!!
> 
> Figen.. on Twitter


What the hell....this car is exicting and futuristic but I think is not that easy to drive!


----------



## Gracie

Dang it! I put it in the wrong thread, lol. Supposed to be in Coffee Shop!


----------



## Mortimer

Karaoke


----------



## Mortimer

Grace Is Stoked said:


> []



You are sweet and young. A first on this forum or rarity. It seems on this forum majority are middle aged to older males.


----------



## CWayne

Corazon said:


> View attachment 308936
> Me wearing my glasses


Wow.  You are really pretty.


----------



## Corazon

CWayne said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308936
> Me wearing my glasses
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You are really pretty.
Click to expand...

Thank you CWayne. You're very kind!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

I wasn't really meaning, specifically to take a picture of myself.  I was just setting up a new cell phone to work with my camera, and of course, I was in front of my camera, looking into the lens, as I tapped the button on my cell phone to make it take a picture.

  The lighting is crappy, the expression on my face very unflattering, it's been several days since I last shaved, and overall, just very bad as far as taking a flattering picture.  But what I got, I'm posting here.  Honest, I usually look better than this.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Honest pic.


----------



## Mortimer

New t-shirt


----------



## blackhawk

Me waking up after a weekend bender.


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Ridgerunner

Bob Blaylock said:


>



*Dad!!! Where have you been?*


----------



## Mortimer

Just a white boy looking to do his own thing


----------



## Mortimer




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

My little girl.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> Sunset behind my house 3/7/2020
> 
> View attachment 311190


Sunrise out my bedroom window.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giving my niece and nephew a shooting lesson
> 
> View attachment 292396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved introducing my nephews from yankee land to firearms.
> Their Mother was mortified which made it even better!!!
Click to expand...



So it wasn't really about the kids and family unity/memories at all.

What a fvcked up society.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bo Didleysquat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giving my niece and nephew a shooting lesson
> 
> View attachment 292396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved introducing my nephews from yankee land to firearms.
> Their Mother was mortified which made it even better!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So it wasn't really about the kids and family unity/memories at all.
> 
> What a fvcked up society.
Click to expand...


 Can you read?


----------



## Likkmee

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset behind my house 3/7/2020
> 
> View attachment 311190
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise out my bedroom window.
Click to expand...

Cool. My version out of the bedroom veranda


----------



## skye

This picture of me that I posted  time ago...

I might post again with a different necktie and different pants... 


MAGA!


----------



## skye

Thank you Hossfly!


----------



## skye

I was going to go to the Marine....here by the sea  where I live...and take more photos....but I don't know if I can do that  because of the quarantine we are all in .... ..   but  it's ok...we will wait    it's going to be fine!


----------



## Hossfly

Mrs. Hoss, Hoss, Daughter, Dirty Rotte  Son-in-law

After the wedding ceremony, Thanksgiving Day 1997


----------



## skye

You have a lovely family Hossfly!


----------



## skye

I respect people who post their own photos here.

I respect them..........

They are not afraid.

They are not cowards ...

Bless them.


----------



## skye

Have I post this one of myself?  cant remember

I don't know


----------



## skye

Thank you  Hossfly!


----------



## skye

we are all in quarantine here...

who knows when we will be allowed to go out and take photos...oh well..


----------



## skye

Good night y'all....hug hug ...kiss kiss


Sleep well y'all~


----------



## skye

I understand why people don't post their own pictures.....because women and men rob those pictures... as if they are their  own yes,,,,losers do that....idiots and losers..

but

they are always caught...and shamed....ALWAYS

so

I have no fear with the Armor of GOD...   to be myself....Bless our Eternal Father~~~~


----------



## skye

one more ...yes?


----------



## Corazon

Very beautiful pictures skye


----------



## Mortimer

Pictures from Easter


----------



## Mindful

Mortimer said:


> Mafia as fuck
> 
> View attachment 308614




That’s not an American street?


----------



## Mortimer

Mindful said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia as fuck
> 
> View attachment 308614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not an American street?
Click to expand...


Austria, Central Europe, European Union. But I think it would look similar as in the USA.


----------



## Mindful

Mortimer said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia as fuck
> 
> View attachment 308614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not an American street?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austria, Central Europe, European Union. But I think it would look similar as in the USA.
Click to expand...


Those buildings could be in Germany.

Then I noticed “Klinikum”. Which is German for clinic/hospital.


----------



## Mortimer

Mindful said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia as fuck
> 
> View attachment 308614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not an American street?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austria, Central Europe, European Union. But I think it would look similar as in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those buildings could be in Germany.
Click to expand...


Austria is the same as Germany. Actually it is only not Germany because Germany lost the second World War. Here they speak german, act german, and are german.


----------



## Mindful

Mortimer said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia as fuck
> 
> View attachment 308614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not an American street?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austria, Central Europe, European Union. But I think it would look similar as in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those buildings could be in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austria is the same as Germany. Actually it is only not Germany because Germany lost the second World War. Here they speak german, act german, and are german.
Click to expand...


I know about Austria. It’s not the same as Germany. It’s more elegant. And it’s still nostalgic for its imperial past.


----------



## Mortimer

Mindful said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia as fuck
> 
> View attachment 308614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not an American street?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austria, Central Europe, European Union. But I think it would look similar as in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those buildings could be in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austria is the same as Germany. Actually it is only not Germany because Germany lost the second World War. Here they speak german, act german, and are german.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know about Austria. It’s not the same as Germany. It’s more elegant. And it’s still nostalgic for its imperial past.
Click to expand...


Well here they speak german and ethnically they are southern germans like bavarians.


----------



## Mindful

Mortimer said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia as fuck
> 
> View attachment 308614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not an American street?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austria, Central Europe, European Union. But I think it would look similar as in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those buildings could be in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austria is the same as Germany. Actually it is only not Germany because Germany lost the second World War. Here they speak german, act german, and are german.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know about Austria. It’s not the same as Germany. It’s more elegant. And it’s still nostalgic for its imperial past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well here they speak german and ethnically they are southern germans like bavarians.
Click to expand...


Where’s “here”? Bavarians don’t particularly like the Germans, and still consider themselves as somehow separate.


----------



## Mortimer

Mindful said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia as fuck
> 
> View attachment 308614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not an American street?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austria, Central Europe, European Union. But I think it would look similar as in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those buildings could be in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austria is the same as Germany. Actually it is only not Germany because Germany lost the second World War. Here they speak german, act german, and are german.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know about Austria. It’s not the same as Germany. It’s more elegant. And it’s still nostalgic for its imperial past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well here they speak german and ethnically they are southern germans like bavarians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where’s “here”? Bavarians don’t particularly like the Germans, and still consider themselves as somehow separate.
Click to expand...


Here is here in austria where I reside.


----------



## Mindful

Mortimer said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia as fuck
> 
> View attachment 308614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not an American street?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austria, Central Europe, European Union. But I think it would look similar as in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those buildings could be in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austria is the same as Germany. Actually it is only not Germany because Germany lost the second World War. Here they speak german, act german, and are german.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know about Austria. It’s not the same as Germany. It’s more elegant. And it’s still nostalgic for its imperial past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well here they speak german and ethnically they are southern germans like bavarians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where’s “here”? Bavarians don’t particularly like the Germans, and still consider themselves as somehow separate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is here in austria where I reside.
Click to expand...


Re: the buildings.

Austria is similar, but _not _the same as Germany.


----------



## bluzman61

skye said:


> This picture of me that I posted  time ago...
> 
> I might post again with a different necktie and different pants...
> 
> 
> MAGA!
> 
> View attachment 323219


Wow!  Very, very cute, Skye.  You appear to be beautiful, inside AND out!


----------



## bluzman61

Mortimer said:


> Pictures from Easter
> 
> View attachment 325627View attachment 325628View attachment 325629View attachment 325630View attachment 325631View attachment 325627View attachment 325628View attachment 325629View attachment 325630View attachment 325631


Nice pics, Mortimer.


----------



## Mortimer

bluzman61 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> This picture of me that I posted  time ago...
> 
> I might post again with a different necktie and different pants...
> 
> 
> MAGA!
> 
> View attachment 323219
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Very, very cute, Skye.  You appear to be beautiful, inside AND out!
Click to expand...


Yeah she is sensual and sexy. Love the boots.


----------



## Shawnee_b

For Skye, gave us the most beautiful pics of her.

4th grade, 3rd to the left of teache (ms Mugvero) Yeah, always a suit, tie. Damn was I picked on, daily but made me tough!!!


----------



## Shawnee_b




----------



## Shawnee_b

Worked all my life. That's a Bucyrus Erie. go ahead trey and pronounce it.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Prob 20 years ago


----------



## Shawnee_b

72.


----------



## Shawnee_b

My little dog Bowu. Means "little wizard" In Chi, he Chinese Crested.


----------



## IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT

Shawnee_b said:


> That's a *Bucyrus Erie*. go ahead trey and pronounce it.


byu-CY-rus EAR-ee.  Driven past Bucky-C only about 300 times in the past couple of decades...


----------



## Shawnee_b

IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a *Bucyrus Erie*. go ahead trey and pronounce it.
> 
> 
> 
> byu-CY-rus EAR-ee.  Driven past Bucky-C only about 300 times in the past couple of decades...
Click to expand...


As a kid took me  awhile to pronounce it! But yeah that's me at the sticks as a little one. Levers were tough, only one I could operate was the dumpit.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Experimenting with a couple of different things, produced a few more pictures, not particularly flattering, due to bad lighting, bad posing, and generally not conditions set up to produce very good pictures for anything but rough testing/experimenting purposes, but I'll share anyway…

  First, this, experimenting with an endoscope camera, that I acquired some time more than a year ago.  This is a tiny camera on a cable, meant to be inserted into tight spaces, to see what is inside.  Alas, the quality is not terribly good, and it doesn't help that it seems to be made to focus only on very close things.  It seems to have a focal range of about an in to about two or three inches.  From much farther back, in order to take in my full face, it's rather unsharp.  Trying to sharpen it in software postprocessing, only enhanced the .JPG artifacts, and not the actual image, so I discarded that.  This camera has a maximum resolution of 1280×720 pixels, which I reduced for posting here, to 450×800.  I captured this with the camera plugged into my PC, via USB, using the “Camera”application included with Windows 10.  This camera is actually meant to be used with portable devices, such as a smartphone or tablet.






For some reason, playing with this camera connected to my PC made me wonder about connecting my Nikon D3200 to my PC and trying to operate it through that. Windows doesn't seem to contain any intrinsic support for doing anything more than transferring pictures already taken, from the camera. A bit of Googling found me digiCamControl, which seems to be fairly impressive in its ability to control my camera. Don't know that I'll do much with it, beyond the brief experimentation that I just now did. I'll need a longer cable to do anything very useful. The USB connector on my camera seems to be something not-quite-standard, and the cable included with the camera is only about a foot or so long. I do have the capability of controlling my camera from my cell phone, which is probably a lot more useful. I posted a picture generated when I was setting this up and testing it with a new phone, about a month and a half ago. That picture can be seen here.

  Anyway, I took a few pictures with me staring into the camera, while triggering it from the PC.  This is the best of them…


----------



## Gracie

Got some new posters at USMB! Show us your mug and look at ours, lol.


----------



## Mortimer

The barber reopend. Fresh cut again. You can now go to barber, but you need to wear a corona mask.


----------



## Mortimer

The mall is open again but you need a corona mask and to keep distance.


----------



## skye

so many pictures so many.....have we posted this one  too....so many pictures  my friends...lol...it's hard to know what have we  posted and what not LOL

my avatar


----------



## skye

Thanks Mortimer


----------



## Mortimer

Oh Sons of Zion


----------



## Corazon

Very beautiful picture skye!


----------



## Street Juice

Gracie said:


> Pic of ya young...pic of ya old. Doesn't matter. Just post a pic so we can put a face to the user name.
> 
> Gimmee a few and I will post one of me.


----------



## Street Juice

Here's one I like. (I'm behind the guy with the hat)


----------



## Street Juice

And here's one when I'm younger


----------



## Street Juice

My Dad teaching me to drive. Stay in the slow lane!


----------



## Street Juice

Me on my first date. And that's Renee. (No, guys, I didn't)


----------



## McRib

1987 in Thailand






2018


----------



## Gracie

Whatcha holding in that first pic,  odanny ? A snake? eel?


----------



## McRib

That's an elephant snake. We are about to see a demonstration of a snake handler and a King Cobra. The King is one bad snake, much bigger than a regular Cobra.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro




----------



## Street Juice

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> View attachment 339820


Heeyy... your profile says masculine...


----------



## Corazon




----------



## skye




----------



## Vastator

Street Juice said:


> And here's one when I'm younger
> 
> View attachment 337220


But, isn’t every picture of you, a picture of you when you were younger..?


----------



## skye

moi!  all the same  today my dears LOL


MAGA .....Bless TRump Bless all Patriots!


----------



## skye

pictures from yesterday ,from some time  ago ......or pictures from today my friends....today pictures are even better than yesterday's 

but I want to say

thank you all for posting your photos!


----------



## Shawnee_b

skye said:


> View attachment 341038


----------



## Shawnee_b

skye said:


> pictures from yesterday ,from some time  ago ......or pictures from today my friends....today pictures are even better than yesterday's
> 
> but I want to say
> 
> thank you all for posting your photos!


 Mine are too scary!


----------



## Corazon

skye said:


> View attachment 341038


Love your outfit skye


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> I put this picture in the Military forum a year or two ago. The 3 of us were together from April '64 to Sept '66. Here we were attending one of our comrade's funeral. The four of us were in the Ia Drang Valley at LZ X-Ray 14-17 November '65. Joe, in the middle, was awarded the MOH for his actions on 14 Nov. Every time Trump has MOH recipients in the Oval Office, Joe is always standing next to Trump and we always tease him about being an ass kisser.
> 
> 
> View attachment 293777


Bloodrock444 have you seen this?


----------



## Bloodrock444

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put this picture in the Military forum a year or two ago. The 3 of us were together from April '64 to Sept '66. Here we were attending one of our comrade's funeral. The four of us were in the Ia Drang Valley at LZ X-Ray 14-17 November '65. Joe, in the middle, was awarded the MOH for his actions on 14 Nov. Every time Trump has MOH recipients in the Oval Office, Joe is always standing next to Trump and we always tease him about being an ass kisser.
> 
> 
> View attachment 293777
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock444 have you seen this?
Click to expand...

No/ Where is the picture? I assume you're talking about Joe Marm. Another one of my heroes.


----------



## Hossfly

Bloodrock444 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put this picture in the Military forum a year or two ago. The 3 of us were together from April '64 to Sept '66. Here we were attending one of our comrade's funeral. The four of us were in the Ia Drang Valley at LZ X-Ray 14-17 November '65. Joe, in the middle, was awarded the MOH for his actions on 14 Nov. Every time Trump has MOH recipients in the Oval Office, Joe is always standing next to Trump and we always tease him about being an ass kisser.
> 
> 
> View attachment 293777
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock444 have you seen this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No/ Where is the picture? I assume you're talking about Joe Marm. Another one of my heroes.
Click to expand...

Click the link in my first post.


----------



## Ray9

Ray and Patti center 1971. Still together. Patti with glass Ray with cigarette. Quit tobacco in 1976.


----------



## Dalia

Ray9 said:


> View attachment 353689
> 
> Ray and Patti center 1971. Still together. Patti with glass Ray with cigarette. Quit tobacco in 1976.


Time flies so fast, it was the good old days. Nice photo


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Ray9 said:


> View attachment 353689
> 
> Ray and Patti center 1971. Still together. Patti with glass Ray with cigarette. Quit tobacco in 1976.


Those look just like all the people I hung out with in 1971.


----------



## Larsky

My apolitical self:


----------



## Mortimer

Fresh shaved


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Ray9 said:


> View attachment 353689
> 
> Ray and Patti center 1971. Still together. Patti with glass Ray with cigarette. Quit tobacco in 1976.


WOW!!!What a blast from the past. Lol....Let's see. What is missing from the same photo taken today.

1- Purple, green, violet, and blue hair.

2- People with their faces stapled together with all kinds of shit.

3- Bunch of fat apathetic spoiled rotten Millennial turd bust outs.

4- Everyone texting and taking selfies.

5- Bunch of people in pajamas acting like  sissy faggots.

6- People with more tats than they have actual skin

Any additions......


----------



## K9Buck

Ok.  Here I am!  Hey flacaltenn, where's yours?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

K9Buck said:


> Ok.  Here I am!  Hey flacaltenn, where's yours?
> 
> View attachment 436658


Damned this must of hurt.
CBS 6 Video Vault - March 30, 1999 - RAW video of a bird bloodying Fabio at Busch Gardens - YouTube


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Ok. This is my Princess and her lucky toad.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Are we allowed to do nudes btw?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Ray9 said:


> View attachment 353689
> 
> Ray and Patti center 1971. Still together. Patti with glass Ray with cigarette. Quit tobacco in 1976.


Damned I luv this pic. I can see them all rolling down the highway in a 1970 fainted orange VW bus painted with flowers careening all over the lane. Feet sticking out the windows. Zeppelin a blastin. And a shit load of smoke pouring from the windows...lolol

God we were so lucky to grow up then. Now half of them want to kill them damned selves...cripes


----------



## Orangecat

2015


----------



## Gracie

Orangecat said:


> 2015
> View attachment 436669


A little bit of Conner MacLeod going on here.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Corazon said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 341038
> 
> 
> 
> Love your outfit skye
Click to expand...

Women seem to dress for other women to comment or ice breakers. Most men don't even notice...Lol....Neanderthals are us


----------



## HenryBHough

Nice thought - thanks for the opportunity:


----------



## Orangecat

Gracie said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2015
> View attachment 436669
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of Conner MacLeod going on here.
> 
> View attachment 436962
Click to expand...

There can be only one...


----------



## Gracie

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 15 years ago:
> 
> 15i8eok.jpg
> 
> When I try to post a pic..its a little box with red x. Have to do it thisaway. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a thread for member's pictures. I don't remember what forum unless its in the Flame Zone.
Click to expand...

It's in th FZ??? That's a bummer. I thought it was lost when they went with the new software. Oh well. Now there is one up here too, since I can't access FZ any more.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 15 years ago:
> 
> 15i8eok.jpg
> 
> When I try to post a pic..its a little box with red x. Have to do it thisaway. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a thread for member's pictures. I don't remember what forum unless its in the Flame Zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in th FZ??? That's a bummer. I thought it was lost when they went with the new software. Oh well. Now there is one up here too, since I can't access FZ any more.
Click to expand...


I think its badlands


----------



## lg325

Shawnee_b said:


> Worked all my life. That's a Bucyrus Erie. go ahead trey and pronounce it.    Nice to see some one who grew up like I did. My dad let me run his Bucyrus Erie 65-B o saturdays when the boss wasnt around. worked my whole life as well.


----------



## Orangecat




----------



## progressive hunter

Orangecat said:


> View attachment 470856


nice skidmarks,, whats the story with them??


----------



## Orangecat

progressive hunter said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 470856
> 
> 
> 
> nice skidmarks,, whats the story with them??
Click to expand...

Lol. It was a photoshop filter.
Or I got run over while blocking the freeway with some antifa fuckstains...
Oh, or the bike accident as a kid...


----------



## Mortimer




----------



## Canon Shooter

Doing the morning drive time show on Sets 102.1 in San Diego, back before the station was sold and a format change came about; circa 2010:



 




I love this picture. It's the last picture ever taken of my brother (on the left), our Dad and me. This was his surprise 80th birthday party back in 2013:






Don't judge. I'm gonna' guess 4th or 5th grade, so maybe nine or ten years old?






Finally, this is me in the 9th grade, in the office of our high school newspaper with my first 35mm camera, my Canon TLb. This would be 1976 or 1977:


----------



## Alan Stallion

One of these creatures is me...


----------



## Jets

skye 

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Jets

Come on guys, this is supposed to be a fun thread.


----------



## Larsky

Knock it off.


----------



## whoisit

Nice to see some pics of who we're posting with.


----------



## 1srelluc




----------



## skye

Hello again!

me a couple of days ago just chilling no lipstick no fancy clothes...nothing just me


----------



## Mindful

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Women seem to dress for other women to comment or ice breakers. Most men don't even notice...Lol....Neanderthals are us



X-ray vision.


----------



## daveman

skye said:


> Hello again!
> 
> me a couple of days ago just chilling no lipstick no fancy clothes...nothing just me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 622265


There is a level of twinkle in those eyes that exceeds Federal guidelines, young lady.

Don't stop.


----------



## Roy Batty

skye said:


> Hello again!
> 
> me a couple of days ago just chilling no lipstick no fancy clothes...nothing just me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 622265


Rarely do I go out without brushing my beard


----------



## skye

Have I posted this one of me? so many pictures so little time LOL


----------



## Roy Batty

skye said:


> Have I posted this one of me? so many pictures so little time LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 646661


Great teeth


----------



## Ray9

skye said:


> Have I posted this one of me? so many pictures so little time LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 646661



 I'm not looking for a date, but I would describe you as a modern-day "Rosie the Riveter". You could be America's answer to a baby formula shortage.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ray9 said:


> I'm not looking for a date, but I would describe you as a modern-day "Rosie the Riveter". You could be America's answer to a baby formula shortage.


A man could that that in many different ways 😉


----------



## miketx

Ray9 said:


> I'm not looking for a date, but I would describe you as a modern-day "Rosie the Riveter". You could be America's answer to a baby formula shortage.


How so? We gonna freeze dry her and grind her up?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

butchyboy said:


> How so? We gonna freeze dry her and grind her up?


No 🤣


----------



## daveman

skye said:


> Have I posted this one of me? so many pictures so little time LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 646661


Lovely young lady.


----------



## Roy Batty

I heavily trimmed my beard for this photo


----------



## Roy Batty

Me at 15 years old


----------



## Hossfly

Digging around in the attic........


----------



## petro

On the MN, WI border. St. Croix River.


----------



## flacaltenn

Gracie 

Was there another photo thread? Because I remember putting a pic up and it's not here. Maybe it was too lewd and got banned?  LOL...  

Anyways.  Had a nice break cruisin thru here.  And I'll put a couple up soon.


----------



## progressive hunter

flacaltenn said:


> Gracie
> 
> Was there another photo thread? Because I remember putting a pic up and it's not here. Maybe it was too lewd and got banned?  LOL...
> 
> Anyways.  Had a nice break cruisin thru here.  And I'll put a couple up soon.


yes there was another one started by that bathroom guy


----------



## Coyote

flacaltenn said:


> Gracie
> 
> Was there another photo thread? Because I remember putting a pic up and it's not here. Maybe it was too lewd and got banned?  LOL...
> 
> Anyways.  Had a nice break cruisin thru here.  And I'll put a couple up soon.


There was one in the Rubber Room (because the RR was not visible to non members)


----------



## Anathema

Me and my wingman, Maximilian (Max).


----------



## Gracie

flacaltenn said:


> Gracie
> 
> Was there another photo thread? Because I remember putting a pic up and it's not here. Maybe it was too lewd and got banned?  LOL...
> 
> Anyways.  Had a nice break cruisin thru here.  And I'll put a couple up soon.


For some odd reason, that original thread I did is down in the FZ....which I don't have access to.


----------



## Gracie

Don't know if I posted this or not....but this is after the Paradise fire...about 4 months or so. Today, I have more gray and my hair is longer. And I am a tad fatter, lol. I lost 12 or so lbs when Mr Gracie passed. Now I am still in depressed mode and went the other way...I gained it back. Sigh.


----------



## flacaltenn

Gracie said:


> For some odd reason, that original thread I did is down in the FZ....which I don't have access to.



Ah yeah. I remember. Think we didn't want web crawlers and other creepy crawlers and non members to get access.  Might BE a good idea to put THIS one down in Badlands? Where you WOULD still have access??????

*Every from the govt to marketing/advertising to employers has access to the open forums. Anyone with an opinion on that should PM me other moderators...  *


----------



## Gracie

flacaltenn said:


> Ah yeah. I remember. Think we didn't want web crawlers and other creepy crawlers and non members to get access.  Might BE a good idea to put THIS one down in Badlands? Where you WOULD still have access??????
> 
> *Every from the govt to marketing/advertising to employers has access to the open forums. Anyone with an opinion on that should PM me other moderators...  *


As of now..and a few years, I have no access to the FZ. If I could have access to it, then sure. But it would be kinda shitty for my thread with pics of everyone in a place I cannot see or get into.


----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## Mortimer

Speak english or die


----------



## Oddball

skye said:


> Have I posted this one of me? so many pictures so little time LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 646661


Used to be your avie pic, awhile back.


----------



## BackAgain




----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## Hossfly

BackAgain said:


> View attachment 702722



Hey, Mortimer , how's she hangin'?


----------



## Roy Batty

Caption this photo.


----------



## Ringel05

I forgot about this thread, seems all my pictures disappeared.....  
 My HS graduation picture, 1972.





One from last year.





All those years in between went way too fast........


----------



## sparky

Ringel05 said:


> All those years in between went way too fast..


_lord_ , ain't that the_ truth_....~S~


----------



## skye

Nothing special..just  just  a  happy  selfie of me    today  Nov,   2022


----------



## skye

Christmas avatar...


----------



## BackAgain

Good name for a vodka!


----------



## skye

Thank you Larsky..,.thank you HereWeGoAgain!


----------



## Larsky

skye said:


> Thank you Larsky..,.thank you HereWeGoAgain!


I admire all those here who post their images. 
It's a step that few take. Merry Christmas!


----------



## skye

Larsky said:


> I admire all those here who post their images.
> It's a step that few take. Merry Christmas!




I do too!  and I agree with you! 


Merry Christmas  to you and loved ones! BLESS!


----------



## The Duke

BackAgain said:


> View attachment 702722


Oh, Okay, Bluto.


----------



## The Duke

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yeah......I was fourteen in those days.
> But the overalls were my thing while slinging hay bails.


Welding gloves would be good for slinging hay bales. At least in FL where there's a lot of red ants.


----------



## skye

The Duke said:


> Welding gloves would be good for slinging hay bales. At least in FL where there's a lot of red ants.




Post your picture The Duke.


----------



## The Duke

skye said:


> Post your picture The Duke.


I did in the other thread.  

I ain't as purty as you.


----------



## skye

The Duke said:


> I did in the other thread.



Where?


----------



## The Duke

skye said:


> Where?


Pfft, heck if I know.  Someplace in the middle? This is upstairs so I'm damn sure not doing it here.


----------



## skye

The Duke said:


> Pfft, heck if I know.  Someplace in the middle? This is upstairs so I'm damn sure not doing it here.




ok

sure  ...we understand.... it is what is it is....


----------



## skye

on a different topic....

I do appreciate when people here post pictures of themselves! I like it! 

like we know who we are talking to.....before we start talking on cam! or not ......you know....  heheheeh...just joking...


----------



## Roy Batty

I’m not being mysterious… I wear dark glasses for a medical reason


----------



## Gracie

Taken today. Decided to be human and look like one since I had to go to physical therapy (sciatica).


----------



## Roy Batty

Me again.  I suffer from BVD, sunlight or grey overhead skies give me headaches. You won’t ever see me in pics without shades.


----------

